# Xbox Elite &amp; Xbox Controller verlieren ständig Verbindung



## kingkooltoni (29. April 2020)

Hallo Leute, 

ich versuche verzweifelt die Verbindungsprobleme meiner Xbox Controller zu beheben, aber bisher hat keine Lösung funktioniert. Deshalb hab ich die Hoffnung das mir vielleicht hier geholfen wird oder jemand ein ähnliches Problem hat. Und zwar geht es um folgendes: 

Ich besitze einen Xbox Elite 2 Controller und einen normalen Xbox One Controller. Beide verbinde ich per Bluetooth mit meinem PC. Die Verbindung klappt ohne Probleme und ich kann dann auch die Controller in Spielen verwenden. Leider passiert dann folgendes: mitten im Spiel aus dem nichts stürzen meine FPS auf 4 FPS ab, das Spiel laggt total und ich weiß das es jetzt wieder passiert, der Controller verliert die Verbindung. Das Xbox Symbol auf dem Controller blinkt und entweder findet er nach 1-2 Sekunden wieder die Verbindung oder ich muss den Controller aus- und wieder einschalten. Dann funktioniert alles wieder bis das sehe Phänomen wieder auftritt, immer nach dem gleichen Muster. Das der Controller aus unerklärlichen Gründen die Verbindung verliert okay, aber wieso laggt das ganze Spiel und die FPS brechen ein? Welches Spiel ich spiele macht keinen Unterschied. 

Die Firmware von dem Elite Controller ist aktuell. Habe es einmal mit einem Bluetooth Dongle von ASUS probiert und mit einem Internen Intel Bluetooth Chip auf meinem Mainboard. Immer das selbe Problem mit beiden Controllern. Habe alle Treiber meiner PC Komponenten aktualisiert. Habe auch Tipps ausm Internet probiert wie z.B das häckchen bei den Geräten aus machen &#8222;Windows darf das Gerät ausschalten um Energie zu sparen&#8220;. Hat bisher alles nichts gebracht. Ich sitze vielleicht 30cm entfernt vom PC. Habe es auf 2 Computern probiert und beides mal das selbe Problem. Wenn ich die Controller per Kabel anschließe habe ich keine Probleme, also liegt es an der Bluetooth Verbindung. Beide Controller habe ich auch mit einer Xbox One getestet und da hatte ich keine Abbrüche gehabt. Weswegen ja der Controller auch nicht defekt sein kann. Ich hatte das selbe Problem auch damals mit dem Elite Controller Version 1. Habe den damals zurückgeschickt weil ich dachte er sei defekt. Jetzt weiß ich das ich dieses Problem mit allen Controllern habe. PS4 Controller funktioniert übrigens ohne Probleme per Bluetooth und alle anderen Geräte funktioniert per Bluetooth. Nur mit den beneiden Controllern habe ich Probleme. 

Kann mir vielleicht hier einer bitte helfen? Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. Microsoft wollte ich auch kontaktieren aber da stand das die keinen Telefon und Chat Support für dieses Produkt anbieten. Komisch&#8230;


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. April 2020)

Ich habe den Wireless-Adapter von Microsoft (https://www.xbox.com/de-DE/accessories/adapters/wireless-adapter-windows) aber noch in der großen Version.

Damit habe ich sowohl mein Controller (Elite 1, Elite 2, Normaler Controller) als auch das Headset mit dem PC verbunden. Funktioniert Problemlos.

Vielleicht liegt es ja an den Bluetooth Chips.


----------



## kingkooltoni (30. April 2020)

Danke schon mal für den Vorschlag. Ich hab den Stick jetzt mal bestellt und hoffe das es tatsächlich funktioniert. Leider denke ich das nicht, da ich damals beim Elite Version 1 Controller auch so einen Stick hatte und genau die selben Probleme. Hoffe das da vielleicht was verbessert wurde. 

Hat sonst noch jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## kingkooltoni (7. Mai 2020)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich habe den Wireless-Adapter von Microsoft (https://www.xbox.com/de-DE/accessories/adapters/wireless-adapter-windows) aber noch in der großen Version.
> 
> Damit habe ich sowohl mein Controller (Elite 1, Elite 2, Normaler Controller) als auch das Headset mit dem PC verbunden. Funktioniert Problemlos.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es ja an den Bluetooth Chips.



Habe den Stick jetzt paar Tage im Einsatz und bisher kein Abbruch oder sonstiges Problem. Scheint tatsächlich am Bluetooth zu liegen. Schade das es darüber nicht stabil geht&#8230; alle anderen Bluetooth Geräte machen auch keine Probleme. Danke dir!


----------



## hoschi8219 (5. Juli 2021)

Muss der Gamepad selber sein. habe auch an mein Samsung tablet (S5e) kurze abbrüche.


----------



## AchtBit (14. August 2021)

Es liegt an deinem USB Hub. Verwende einen 2.0 Port. Und stell im Bios USB 2.0 Legacy Support ein.

Wenn er das gleiche Problem schon mit dem Elite Controller V 1.0 hatte, dann ist Bluetooth als Fehler ausgeschlossen. Der nutzte nämlich Hoch Band Funk für die Verbindung.


----------

